# Mysql workbench - nie odpala

## ollerm

Witam

czy spotkał ktoś się z takim błędem z mysql workbencha?

```
milosz@oxygen ~ $ mysql-workbench

** Message: Gnome keyring daemon seems to not be available. Stored passwords will be lost once quit

Warning! Can't use connect with timeout in paramiko 1.7.7.1 (George)

Ready.

The program 'mysql-workbench-bin' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.

  (Details: serial 276 error_code 1 request_code 136 minor_code 19)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Splash znikał, więc postanowiłem sprawdzić z konsoli co sie dzieje. I taki o to krzaczek. 

Mam KDE 4.7.

----------

